# Post a favorite recipe that amateurs can follow



## Zac495 (Dec 16, 2014)

Here's mine:


Capellini with Shrimp and creamy tomato sauce
Makes 4 servings
Ingredients

3 tablespoons olive oil
 1 pound peeled large shrimp (must be UNCOOKED)
3 large garlic cloves forced through press (or 1 -2 teaspoons)
¼ teaspoon dried oregano
½ cup sweet red vermouth
2 cans diced tomatoes
 1.5 cans heavy cream
½ teaspoon fresh lemon juice
½ pound capelini or angel hair

Preparation 
Heat oil in 12 inch heavy skillet over medium –heat until shimmers then cook shrimp and garlic with oregano, ½ teaspoon salt and ¼ teaspoon pepper turning once until golden about 2-6 minutes. Stir n vermouth and tomatoes scraping up any brown bits from bottom of skillet.

Meanwhile cook capellini in a pasta pot of boiling salted water (3 tablespoons salt for 6 quarts of water). Put capellini back in pot and pour sauce over it. 
Angel hair
Olive oil
Oregano
Red vermouth
2 cans diced tomatoes
1.5 cups heavy cream
lemon


----------



## Quiet Pine (Dec 16, 2014)

*Chocolate Mousse Pronto*

Chocolate Mousse Pronto

1/2 cup hot water
1 tsp. instant coffee
6 oz. package chocolate chips (1 cup)
3 tsp. sugar
1/4 tsp. salt
2 Tbsp. rum
3 eggs

Put ingredients in blender, blend for 2 minutes, pour into cups, refrigerate until set, perhaps 2-4 hours. Can be served with whipped cream for topping. If you wish, soak maraschino cherries in brandy or rum and put one in the bottom of each dessert cup.


----------



## Conan (Dec 16, 2014)

*Mom's Meat Loaf*
(dinner for 4 plus leftovers for sandwiches the next day)

1 onion, chopped
1 green pepper, chopped
3 stalks celery, chopped
1 Tbs butter

2 eggs
1/4 cup milk
1/2 cup dried, seasoned breadcrumbs
2 slices white bread, cut in small pieces
generous glug of ketchup (2 Tbs))
1 Tbs mustard
1 tspn salt
1/2 tspn pepper

2 lbs lean ground beef

additional ketchup for 'frosting'

Preparation:

Preheat oven to 350 degrees

Saute vegetables in butter until softened; set aside.

Beat eggs in large bowl, stir in milk, breadcrumbs, bread, ketchup, mustard, salt, pepper.

Add the ground beef and cooked vegetables to the bowl with the egg, etc. and mix everything together. You can try using a wooden spoon, but it's best to squish the mixture by hand until uniformly blended.

Also by hand, move mixture into a shallow pan or rimmed baking sheet, form into rectangular loaf shape, and 'frost' generously with more ketchup.

Bake about 45 minutes until cooked through. If you have an instant-read thermometer, internal temperature should be 160 to 170 degrees.

Remove from oven and let rest 10 minutes or longer. Cut in thick slices to serve.

Good with green peas and red wine.


----------



## Kel (Dec 16, 2014)

*Mexican Shrimp Cocktain*

Mexican Shrimp Cocktail (Easy)

1 lb. shrimp tails off (I buy frozen, let it thaw)
1 16 oz. jar of cocktail sauce
1 16 oz. jar of salsa
2 avocados cut into chunks
½ cup of chopped fresh cilantro

Fold ingredients in a bowl and chill for an hour.  Serve in small cups or bowls and eat with a fork or spoon.  

In the summer, I sometimes use mango salsa instead of regular salsa for a sweeter version.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Perfect Toast*

Ingredients
Two slices of white bread*
Butter or margarine

Take two slices of white bread.  Place them in a toaster and press down the handle.  Wait two minutes or until toast pops up.  Spread butter over slices after removing them from the toaster.  Serves two.

* For holidays or special occasions, raisin bread may be substituted but follow the same procedure as above.


----------



## RonB (Dec 16, 2014)

*Whole wheat pancakes*

This recipe makes the best whole wheat pancakes I have had. It was sent to me by yummly:

Whole Wheat Greek Yogurt Pancakes
Author: Erica
Yields: 8 small pancakes (serves 2*3)
Ingredients
1 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp kosher salt
1 cup plain nonfat Greek yogurt (I used Fage)
3/4 cup milk (I used almond milk)
1 egg
2 Tbsp maple syrup
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
Instructions
1. Sift the dry ingredients (flour through salt) together into a large bowl.
2. In separate bowl, whisk together the wet ingredients (yogurt through vanilla). Pour into the dry ingredients
and mix until just combined. The mixture should be thick but not paste*like. If it seems too thick, gently stir
in more milk, 2 Tbsp at a time.
3. Let sit for 10 minutes to combine. After sitting, the batter should be fluffy.
4. Preheat a skillet or griddle over medium *low heat. (If you're not working with a large griddle, I like to place a
baking sheet in the oven and preheat to 200 so I can keep the finished pancakes warm as I go.) Add a pat
of butter to the skillet and swirl to coat. Using a 1/4 cup measuring cup, drop small scoops of batter onto the
skillet. You may have to gently spread the pancakes a bit as the batter will be quite thick. Cook until bubbles
form in the surface of the pancake and the underside is golden* brown. Flip and cook until golden *brown on
both sides.
5. Serve with maple syrup and raspberries, or your favorite toppings. Enjoy!
Recipe by Coffee & Quinoa at http://www.coffeeandquinoa.com/2014/02/whole*wheat*greek*yogurt*pancakes/


----------



## tashamen (Dec 16, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Ingredients
> Two slices of white bread*
> Butter or margarine
> 
> ...



Now that's my kind of recipe!


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 16, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Ingredients
> Two slices of white bread*
> Butter or margarine
> 
> ...



Serve with:

*Pine Float*

2 large glasses tap water 
2 toothpicks. Minty, optional

Place the toothpicks in the glasses of water. Serve promptly. Ice cubes optional, but a word of caution. Ice cubes can detract from the appearance and utility of the toothpicks.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 16, 2014)

Toast.  Hahaha!

My mom's *Cranberry Nut Bread*:

2 cups flour
1 cup sugar
1 ½ tsp baking powder
½ tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt
¼ cup shortening
¾ cup orange juice
1 TBS orange rind, grated
1 egg, well-beaten
½ cup chopped walnuts
1 -2 cups chopped cranberries

Sift together dry ingredients; cut in shortening.  Combine juice, rind and egg; pour into dry ingredients and mix to dampen.  Fold in nuts and cranberries.  Turn into greased loaf pan.

1 large loaf – bake 55 minutes to one hour at 350F.
4 small loaves – bake 30-35 minutes at 350F.

*****
Does anyone have a recipe for Date-Nut Bread?  Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 16, 2014)

*Beef Burgundy*

 (can be made in a crockpot or simmered on low on the stove)

2 lb. of lean beef, cubed. (round steak works well)
1 can mushroom soup
1 cup burgundy or dry red wine (can substitute beef broth)
1 pkg. dehydrated onion soup mix (Lipton onion soup)
_Optional_
_1 onion, chopped
1 pkg. or can sliced mushrooms
Fresh minced garlic to taste_
Add a vegetable for a one dish meal.

1. Cube, season and brown beef.
2. Put all ingredients in crockpot and cook on high until simmering and then turn down to low for about 2 hours. Or cook on low for 6- 8 hours.
3. Serve over noodles, mashed potatoes or rice.

*On stove top - cook 2-4 hours on low until beef is tender. 

This is great as a stew if you add cubed potatoes and carrots.

For easy clean up use a disposable crock pot liner.


*Pepper Steak*

 (can be made in a crockpot or simmered on low on the stove)

2 lb. round steak, cubed
2-3 bell peppers, sliced (or 1 bag frozen, sliced bell peppers)
1 onion, chopped
1 cup beef broth
1/4 C. soy sauce
1 T. minced garlic - optional

Brown round steak and add all ingredients to crock pot - cook on low 6-8 hours,  and serve over rice.

*On stove top - cook 2-4 hours on low until beef is tender. 


*Beef Stroganoff *
(this is just as tasty with chicken)

 (can be made in a crockpot or simmered on low on the stove)

1 (2 to 3 lb.) round steak, cubed 
1 small bottle of steak sauce
1 tbsp of soy sauce
1 tbsp of worchestershire sauce
1 can of cream of celery soup (or cream of mushroom)
1 can of sliced mushrooms (drained)
1 tsp of minced garlic
1 small can of tomato sauce
-------------------------------------
1 16 oz. carton of sour cream

Stir together all of the ingredients, except sour cream, in crockpot or large covered pot on stovetop. Cook on low for 8 to 10 hours. One hour prior to serving stir in sour cream. Let cook for 45 minutes more.  

Serve over hot noodles.

*On stove top - cook 2-4 hours on low until beef is tender.


----------



## Zac495 (Dec 16, 2014)

The toast and ice water is too complicated, but I love the rest!!!


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 16, 2014)

*crock pot spiral ham*

The smallest spiral ham I could find was 9 pounds but still too big for the crock pot.  I used about 2/3's (6 lbs) and froze the rest for later.

1 cup of brown sugar on the bottom of the crock pot.
place the ham on top.  
sprinkle the contents of packet that comes with it on top of the ham.
pour on 1 can of pineapple.  I used crushed because it was what I had but chunks might be better.
pour a cup of ginger ale on top.

Cook on low for 3 hours.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Cinnamon Toast*



ace2000 said:


> Ingredients
> Two slices of white bread
> Butter or margarine
> 
> Take two slices of white bread.  Place them in a toaster and press down the handle.  Wait two minutes or until toast pops up.  Spread butter over slices after removing them from the toaster.  Serves two.



Follow the above directions.
Take a bottle of ground cinnamon.  Sprinkle over toast.

Thought about posting scrambled eggs, but the scrambling part can be tricky.
.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 16, 2014)

Talent312 said:


> Follow the above directions.
> Take a bottle of ground cinnamon.  Sprinkle over toast.



Now that's funny - because you forgot about the SUGAR!

Apparently this recipe is too hard for YOU!


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 17, 2014)

*S'mores Brownies*

By the way I have to give credit to the late Joan Rivers for the toast recipe, it's all hers.  Here's a real one I'm planning on trying over the break.

S'mores Brownies

Ingredients

1 box fudge brownie mix
Water, oil, and eggs called for on brownie box
2 c mini marshmallows
4 graham cracker sheets, broken into pieces
2 milk chocolate candy bars, broken into pieces

Instructions

Prepare brownie mix according to package instructions.

Remove brownies from oven, and turn oven to broil.

Scatter marshmallows and graham cracker pieces evenly over the top of the brownies, and return to oven.

Broil 30 seconds to 1 minute or until the marshmallows become golden in color, watching carefully to prevent the graham cracker pieces from burning.

Remove brownies from oven, and immediately scatter chocolate candy pieces evenly over top of warm brownies.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 17, 2014)

*A Million Dollar Recipe?*

A Million Dollars! Seriously? Here's the back story: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/12/16/pillsbury-bakeoff-winner-one-million_n_6333830.html

*Peanutty Pie-Crust Clusters*

Ingredients
1 Pillsbury™ refrigerated pie crust, softened as directed on box

1 bag (12 oz) white vanilla baking chips (2 cups)

1 tablespoon Crisco® Baking Sticks Butter Flavor All-Vegetable Shortening

1 tablespoon Jif® Creamy Peanut Butter

1 cup salted cocktail peanuts

2/3 cup toffee bits


1 Heat oven to 450°F. Line 2 cookie sheets with Reynolds® Cut-Rite® Wax Paper.
2 Unroll pie crust on work surface. With pizza cutter or knife, cut into 16 rows by 16 rows to make small squares. Arrange squares in single layer on large ungreased cookie sheet. Bake 6 to 8 minutes or until light golden brown. Remove squares from pan to cooling rack. Cool completely, about 5 minutes.
3 In large microwavable bowl, microwave baking chips, shortening and peanut butter uncovered on High 1 minute to 1 minute 30 seconds, stirring once, until chips can be stirred smooth. Add pie crust squares, peanuts and toffee bits; stir gently until evenly coated. Immediately drop by heaping tablespoonfuls onto lined cookie sheets. (If mixture gets too thick, microwave on High 15 seconds; stir.) Refrigerate about 15 minutes or until set. Store covered.


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 17, 2014)

I got this from a magazine in the late '70s and it's been my go to recipe ever since.  I usually make this as muffins and use them for a quick breakfast or snack.  


Applesauce Oatmeal Loaf

In separate bowl mix:  (do this part first to give the oatmeal a little time to soak up the applesauce).
2/3 c brown sugar
2 eggs
1/4 c melted margarine or oil
1 c applesauce
1 1/2 c oatmeal
3/4 c chopped walnuts
1 c raisins

Sift together:
1 1/2 c flour
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp baking soda
1 1/2 tsp salt
3/4 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp nutmeg


Add wet ingredients to the flour mixture and mix together until the flour is just incorporated. 
Turn into greased and floured loaf pan.  Bake at 350 for 60 min

Can also be baked as muffins.   Bake 15-20  minutes depending on size.

You can also replace the applesauce with grated zucchini (like zucchini bread). 

Sue


----------



## pjrose (Dec 17, 2014)

*quick and easy chicken, pork, beef*

This is my go-to quick dinner for two with leftovers.  Just did it tonight with 1 big BSCB sliced, a few TBSPs of greek salad dressing, a few pinches of thyme and rosemary, a tsp of cornstarch, maybe 5 minutes of marinating, 5 minutes of sautéing, and done. 

1. pick a meat: 

boneless skinless chicken breasts
boneless pork chops
flank steak or other lean beef
Thinly slice on diagonal or horizontally into thin fillets; it's easier to do if the meat is partly frozen. 
Put sliced meat in a gallon zip-top bag 

2. pick a marinade / seasoning and add generous splashes/sprinkles to the bag:

teriyaki or soy sauce (optional - powdered ginger, garlic, onion)
Olive Oil & Cavendar's Greek Seasoning (WalMart), optional splash of Balsamic Vinegar, optional thyme and/or rosemary
Olive Oil / dry Hidden Valley Ranch salad dressing mix OR Good Seasons Italian salad dressing mix
Olive Oil / honey / mustard
Bottled salad dressing (not creamy) - e.g. Greek, Italian, Asian Sesame, ??

3. Optional but does something magical to make the meat really tender:

add a few tsps cornstarch to the bag
4. close the bag and smush the contents around so it's all evenly distributed

5. wait about a half hour

6. heat a non-stick or well-seasoned wok or frying pan to medium high, add a bit of oil, and dump in about part of the bag's contents.  Stir/toss/turn till done, remove to a bowl or platter, and repeat with remaining meat.


----------



## CO skier (Dec 23, 2014)

*Killer Steak Sauce*

It is said that the way to a man's heart is through his stomach.  If that is true, this simple recipe will put you in the fast lane.

Take it from a man who has tried at least a hundred steak sauce recipes, this is the crack cocaine of steak sauce recipes.  Seven ingredients, three of which are optional, what could be simpler?  The porcini mushrooms add an intense,  meaty flavor.

Serves 2:

½ cup homemade beef stock (or 8 ounces water plus generous ½ teaspoon Better Than Bouillon Beef Base [or Vegetable])
7 whole green peppercorns (or 1/8 teaspoon black pepper, freshly ground)
4-5 dried porcini mushrooms (optional)
½ tablespoon liqueur (fino sherry, brandy, tequila, or 1 tablespoon dry vermouth, somewhat optional, but highly recommended for flavor)
½ teaspoon corn starch or arrowroot powder (optional)
2-3 fluid ounces heavy cream (not table cream or 1/2 and 1/2)
  (good quality) non-iodized salt to taste

Crush each of the whole green peppercorns between thumb and forefinger, add to beef stock.  Crumble the dried porcini as fine as possible (minus 1/4 inch), add to beef stock.  Add the liqueur.  Bring to a boil. (Microwave for about 2 minutes, but don’t let it boil over).  Cover and let the mushrooms hydrate 30 minutes.  Uncover and reduce slightly (6-8 minutes in the microwave at 3-4 power), if desired for a more intense flavor.

Mix the (optional) starch powder with the heavy cream.  Add the mixture (or just the cream) to the sauce.  Bring just to a boil to thicken.  Add salt to taste.  Serve over steak or other beef and roasted or baked potatoes.

If you make the sauce with Vegetable Base Better Than Bouillon, you can spoon it over your veggie burger.

This sauce is best with homemade beef (or vegetable) stock and green peppercorns, but few amateur cooks have that on hand.  The Better than Bouillon is the best substitute.  Don't use a canned or boxed beef broth -- that is too amateurish.

Serve the steak and this sauce in the center of a deeply rimmed dinner plate (not a flat Corelle plate).  The sauce is intentionally thin to crush the potatoes into.  Use more starch if a thicker sauce is desired.

Fair warning, after this sauce recipe, A1 and Heinz steak sauce will bring tears of disappointment.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 24, 2014)

*Easy Fudge*

Easiest fudge you'll ever make. Tasty, too

1 package semisweet chocolate chips
1 package Andes mint chips
1 can sweetened condensed milk (like Eagle Brand)

Empty chips into a large microwaveable bowl, then pour sweetened, condensed milk over chips. Microwave one minute, then mix. Microwave another minute, then mix till melted and smooth. You may microwave 30 seconds more if needed, _but do not over cook_. You will have to hand mix to finish the melting.

Line a 8" by 8" glass dish with parchment, or plastic wrap, then pour in fudge. 

Refrigerate three hours or so, then flip out, cut in squares and place in an air-tight container. You do not need to refrigerate any more.

That's it. Easy, peasy, and yummy.

Note--Andes chips are chips, not candy. Many stores have them this time of year, and I have found them at Walmart year round.
Fern


----------



## Mosca (Dec 24, 2014)

These recipes are all too complicated. Except Fran's, that looks simple enough to follow.


Get boneless skinless chicken breasts. Coat them with a mixture of bottled bbq sauce and italian dressing. Grill over medium high heat until done, turning frequently to avoid burning.


----------



## KarenLK (Dec 24, 2014)

Talent312, you need to be more specific. The whole jar of cinnamon???????he toast?


----------



## Glynda (Dec 24, 2014)

*Cheesy Appetizer*

Cheesy Appetizer

1 package English muffins, split and untoasted

Mix together:
1 bunch green onions, chopped finely (use some of the green as well as bulb)
1/2 of a small can chopped black olives
1 package grated sharp cheddar cheese
Just enough Hellmann's mayonaise to bind

Set oven to broil. Spoon dollop of mixture onto one half of an English muffin.  Continue until all mixture and muffins are used. Layer muffin halves on cookie baking sheet and place under broiler. Watch closely until mixture begins to bubble and brown.  Remove and immediately, and carefully so as not to burn yourself, slice with pizza cutter into quarters. Place on platter. Serve immediately while hot and watch them disappear!


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 24, 2014)

Am I "Fran?" 

Fern



Mosca said:


> These recipes are all too complicated. Except Fran's, that looks simple enough to follow.
> 
> 
> Get boneless skinless chicken breasts. Coat them with a mixture of bottled bbq sauce and italian dressing. Grill over medium high heat until done, turning frequently to avoid burning.


----------



## b2bailey (Dec 24, 2014)

*The Easiest Apple Pie Ever*

I was recently told about this pie from friends who then prepared it for me later in the week. At first I thought -- 2 premade crusts, apples, how is it any different. The secret is in the skillet. The part of the crust on the bottom absorbs the butter/brown sugar and gives a caramel like flavor. They cut the white sugar by 1/2. Any more and I think it would be too sweet.

Now, I must get an Iron Skillet.

===

Ingredients:

    1/2 cup butter
    1 cup brown sugar
    1 cup granulated sugar
    2 pie crusts
    2 teaspoons cinnamon
    4 -6 granny smith apples, peeled and sliced

Directions:

    1    Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
    2    Place butter in large iron skillet and place in oven to melt.
    3    When butter is melted, stir in brown sugar, place back in oven and let that melt together.
    4    Place 1 pie crust on top of the mixture that is in the skillet.
    5    Mix together granulated sugar and cinnamon.
    6    Place apple slices on top of pie crust and cover with the sugar/cinnamon mixture.
    7    Place second pie crust on top and make small slits in crust and seal on the edges Bake 45 minutes or until lightly browned.
    8    Serve warm with a vanilla cream or ice cream.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 24, 2014)

I like Denise's recipes.  I thought she does not eat beef?!   Substantial for an entree/meal and not carbie (optional).  I am printing her recipes and going shopping this afternoon. ...


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 24, 2014)

I don't eat meat, but my family does.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 24, 2014)

*Easiest Ever Comfort Food*

One tub of pre-made chocolate chip cookie dough
One spoon

Eat


----------



## pjrose (Dec 24, 2014)

*Easier Apple Pie*



b2bailey said:


> I was recently told about this pie from friends who then prepared it for me later in the week. At first I thought -- 2 premade crusts, apples, how is it any different. The secret is in the skillet. The part of the crust on the bottom absorbs the butter/brown sugar and gives a caramel like flavor. They cut the white sugar by 1/2. Any more and I think it would be too sweet.
> 
> Now, I must get an Iron Skillet.
> 
> ...




-------------
Easier Apple Pie - I haven't tried this, but it sure would be easier! 

1/2 cup butter
1 cup brown sugar
1 frozen unbaked apple pie - e.g. Mrs. Smith's
1 iron skillet the same size as the pie

melt butter and brown sugar in skillet, put unbaked pie in skillet, and bake pie per package directions.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 24, 2014)

*Zuppa Toscano Soup*

Modified from Olive Garden's Zuppa Toscano Soup to make it healthier and tastier...  This is my friends/neighbors/colleagues most requested item/recipe from me.

INGREDIENTS
•	1 lb ground spicy Italian turkey sausage or if spicy ones are not available, add 1½ tsp crushed red peppers
•	1 large diced white onion
•	6 Tbsp bacon pieces (from bottle) or make from about 8-10 slices of turkey bacon
•	2 minced garlic cloves
•	1 box (4 cups) extra low sodium chicken stock (70mg sodium) - Trader Joe's or Pacific (something brand) plus 1 can (2 cups) of 100% fat free low sodium Swanson chicken stock 
•	1 lb (1 large) sliced/cubed Russet potatoes
•	¼ to ½ bunch of kale (leaves only)

1.	Sauté Italian turkey sausage and crushed red pepper in a large pot. Drain excess fat, refrigerate while you prepare other ingredients.
2.	In the same pan, sauté bacon, onions and garlic for approximately 15 mins. or until the onions are soft. 
3.	Add chicken stock.
4.	Add potatoes and cook until soft, about 30 minutes.
5.	Stir in the sausage.
6.	Add kale just before serving. Delicious!


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 24, 2014)

buffalo chicken dip

Can of chicken meat drained (or left over chicken)
One package of cream cheese at room temperature
1/2 cup hot sauce of buffalo wing sauce
1/2 cup of ranch dressing
one 32 ounce package of any cheese you want.  I prefer Colby/jack.
mix well and move to oven proof casserole
Bake at 350 or any other temperature until it bubbles.

Serve with corn chips or whatever you like.

P.S. I add green onions to mine, but you don't have to.


----------



## Mosca (Dec 25, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> Am I "Fran?"
> 
> Fern



Sorry Fern, typing on the iPad without my glasses on. Merry Christmas!


----------



## irish (Dec 25, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Ingredients
> Two slices of white bread*
> Butter or margarine
> 
> ...




ROTFLMAO:rofl:


----------



## artringwald (Dec 25, 2014)

*Frito Pie*

This is one of my favorites when DW is out of town. In the order displayed, put the following in a casserole dish and microwave until the cheese bubbles:

*





 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

Salty, cheesy, greasy, and delicious!


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 25, 2014)

My sister calls this "comfort food." Its one of her favorite, easy "go to" dinners. 

Fern



artringwald said:


> This is one of my favorites when DW is out of town. In the order displayed, put the following in a casserole dish and microwave until the cheese bubbles:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 25, 2014)

*Dump Cake*

Irene and I were invited out to dinner today. Besides the fudge, I made a "dump cake." It is also easy...


Large can of crushed pineapple in juice
Can of Cherry Pie Filling
Box of Yellow Cake Mix (or Chocolate, if you prefer)
1 Cup Chopped Pecans or Walnuts
1 Stick of butter or margarine
Non Stick Spray


Preheat oven to 350 degrees
Spray 13" x 8" sheet cake pan with non-stick spray
Dump in pineapple and juice, spreading evenly over bottom of pan
Gradually dump in cherry pie filling, spreading over pineapple (I used back of soup spoon to spread out)
Sprinkle cake mix evenly over cherry filling
Scatter nuts over the top of everything else
Dot butter over the top of it all
Bake for 50 minutes
Eat warm or cold, by itself or with ice cream or whipped cream. It is more like a cobbler than a cake.

Again, easy and semi-homemade. Seems to be a theme here with me. 

Fern


----------



## Elan (Dec 25, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> Irene and I were invited out to dinner today. Besides the fudge, I made a "dump cake." It is also easy...
> 
> 
> Large can of crushed pineapple in juice
> ...



  Dump cake is a classic Dutch Oven recipe.  We make it pretty often when camping.  







  This is how I make it:

  Dump can of fruit in bottom of 8Q camp dutch oven.  Huckleberry works well.
  Dump box of white cake mix over fruit.
  Squirt about 1/2 of a container of squeeze margarine over the top.
  Bake until done.
  Serve hot with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 25, 2014)

*Italian Christmas Chicken Enchaladas*

This is easy peasy. We use our canned chicken, canned pinto beans and fresh veggies. Im making a really big batch for today.

Make or buy some marinara sauce.

Use even ingredients as far as the chicken, beans and sauce. 

1 qt marinara sauce

1 qt canned chicken

2 cups chicken broth - the broth I use is from my canned chicken.

1 qt canned pinto beans

1/2 cup chopped onion

1 tbs minced garlic

1/2 tbs sea salt

1/2 tbs black pepper

Mix these up in a pot and let it simmer and stir occasionally for however long you like. I have done this in 5 minutes and sometimes like today will let it simmer for hours so that the house gets a really nice aroma going on. 

Then you need cheese and tortillas. I like shredded Tillamook cheddar and big flour tortillas.

Grease up a baking pan. 

I place the tortillas on a cutting board because this can get messy and its easier to rinse the cutting board than clean the counter top.

In the tortilla place about 3/4 cup of the sauce mix. Then toss on an even amount of shredded cheese. If you want you can add whatever at this point so on some of these I add cut jalapenos and more onion.

Roll the tortilla up and place it on the baking pan. I can get about 12 - 14 in a pan. 

Over the top of the enchiladas that are in the backing pan I then spoon on some more sauce and add more cheese. 

Bake at 350 for about 30 minutes. 

Take these enchiladas out of the oven and serve with whatever you like. We use sour cream and some of us like Italian salsa verde which is salsa verde with a bit of fennel at our house. Side dish is usually rice and chick peas covered in the sauce that leaks out of the enchiladas.

I usually make about 60 of these at a time. These enchiladas freeze up real nice and are so easy to toss in the microwave for a quick meal. These are pretty filling and most people can eat one. Little kids will eat 1/2. The guys maybe two. 

The above list is for a batch in one baking pan. This is a really hard recipe to screw up.  

Bill


----------



## jlp879 (Dec 25, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Toast.  Hahaha!
> 
> My mom's *Cranberry Nut Bread*:



I made this as an addition to our Christmas brunch lineup today.  It was a hit and delicious served slightly warm!


----------



## Quiet Pine (Dec 25, 2014)

This thread has legs! Here's another simple recipe.
*Weight Watchers Pineapple Angel Food Cake Recipe* 
Prep time: 2 mins, Cook time: 30 mins, Total time: 32 mins
Serves: 12
2 ingredients, super simple, Weight Watchers friendly.
*Ingredients*
    1 20 oz. can of crushed pineapple (in water or juice)
    1 box of Angel Food Cake Mix
    Whipped Cream (optional)
    Fresh Raspberries (optional)
*Instructions*
1. Combine crushed pineapple (do not drain) and angel food cake mix in bowl. Batter will be fluffy. Pour batter into baking vessel of choice – cupcake tin, square baking dish, springform pan – and bake according to the temperature and time on the cake mix box.
2. After baking, let cool. Then cut and enjoy. You can top with whipped cream and fresh raspberries if you like! To keep the dessert Weight Watchers friendly, use fat free whipped cream.
*Notes*
Cook time is approximate – you will need to follow the cook time recommendations on the box of mix that you use.


----------



## ilene13 (Dec 25, 2014)

*Brisket*

Make sure you buy a first cut brisket as it won't be as fatty.
Ilene



Brisket Recipe



1 Can Coke (not diet)

Many garlic cloves---peeled and sliced

4 cooking onions

1 Jar chili Sauce

1 package dry onion soup mix

You can add some ketchup and some water

Day Before:
Rub brisket with paprika, salt, pepper, and garlic powder. Make slits in brisket and insert garlic cloves. Cover and refrigerate.

Next Day:
Sear meat with onions in roasting pan at 400 degrees. After it is seared, reduce heat to 325 degrees, add all other ingredients, cover cook around 2 hours. Refrigerate over night. Slice, put back in oven with juice at 225 degrees for about 40 minutes.


----------



## jlp879 (Dec 25, 2014)

As I read through these recipes, I'm getting the idea for a thread - Timeshare Recipes!

I love to cook, often elaborate dishes, but when I'm in a timeshare kitchen, I long for simple recipes that are super easy to prepare, take only a few ingredients and can be thrown together and forgotten while we swim in the pool, watch the sunset from the balcony, or (insert other enjoyable activities here).  

Lots of times, the kitchens have minimal utensils, always have poor quality knives and I don't want to buy (or bring) a lot of spices for one week.


----------



## LLW (Dec 26, 2014)

jlp879 said:


> As I read through these recipes, I'm getting the idea for a thread - Timeshare Recipes!
> 
> I love to cook, often elaborate dishes, but when I'm in a timeshare kitchen, I long for simple recipes that are super easy to prepare, take only a few ingredients and can be thrown together and forgotten while we swim in the pool, watch the sunset from the balcony, or (insert other enjoyable activities here).
> 
> Lots of times, the kitchens have minimal utensils, always have poor quality knives and I don't want to buy (or bring) a lot of spices for one week.



Here are some timeshare recipes:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=27191


----------



## ilene13 (Dec 26, 2014)

jlp879 said:


> As I read through these recipes, I'm getting the idea for a thread - Timeshare Recipes!
> 
> I love to cook, often elaborate dishes, but when I'm in a timeshare kitchen, I long for simple recipes that are super easy to prepare, take only a few ingredients and can be thrown together and forgotten while we swim in the pool, watch the sunset from the balcony, or (insert other enjoyable activities here).
> 
> Lots of times, the kitchens have minimal utensils, always have poor quality knives and I don't want to buy (or bring) a lot of spices for one week.



I only make breakfast when we are on vacation.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 26, 2014)

*My favorite to take to pot lucks!*

Yes!  I was just getting ready to post this.  I call it "magic cake" since it seems rather magical to get a good cake with only two ingredients.  I use a rectangular lasagna-size foil pan, take it to pot lucks, and don't even have to worry about bringing the pan home. 




Quiet Pine said:


> This thread has legs! Here's another simple recipe.
> *Weight Watchers Pineapple Angel Food Cake Recipe*
> Prep time: 2 mins, Cook time: 30 mins, Total time: 32 mins
> Serves: 12
> ...


----------



## pjrose (Dec 26, 2014)

*Chicken Taco Soup - 7 cans and two pkgs of mix*

With credit to Karen G, 

Chicken taco soup

This recipe actually came with the canned chicken from Sam's Club. It called for just one can of chicken but I used two because I wanted more chicken.

2 cans drained canned chicken breast (13 oz. cans)
1 can diced tomatoes & chiles (Rotel or similar) 11 oz.
1 can diced tomatoes (28 oz.)
1 can diced green chiles (4 oz)
1 can kidney beans (15 oz.)
1 can whole kernel corn (11 oz.)
1 can black beans (15 oz.)
1 pkg. taco seasoning mix
1 pkg. Ranch Dressing mix

Directions:
Shred chicken if desired. Do NOT drain remaining cans. Just dump in the whole contents of each can. Add all ingredients into a crockpot. Stir. cook on high 2 hrs. or low 4 hrs. Garnish with sour cream, shredded cheese, chopped onions, tortilla chips.

I've also added a can of garbanzo beans and/or pinto beans.

PJ's comments - 

This is very flexible - skip the chilis if you want, more, fewer, or different beans, a handful or so of rice, etc.  

I took it to a potluck in a crockpot, with little bowls of the optional toppings suggested by Karen, and also chopped chilis, cilantro, lime wedges, and whatever else I thought of but have since forgotten.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 26, 2014)

*Roast Beef*

Don't be intimidated by making a roast.  For years, I avoided making roasts, and my sister kept telling me it was the easiest thing.  She was right.

Last night, for Christmas dinner, we got a NY Strip roast - basically what they would slice into NY strip steaks, but instead it was a solid 3.5-4 lbs (and on sale for $4.99/lb!) Same could be done with any good quality roast - ask the butcher. 

*Basic Directions*

Preheat oven to 325°
Put roast in pan that fits it, fat side up (don't crowd it in the pan)
Stick a meat thermometer into the thickest part (if you have one - not the instant read kind)
Cook for about 1 1/2 - 1 3/4 hours if you like it rare
Remove from oven, check temp with instant read thermometer; it will go up 10 or so degrees as it sits for 10 minutes or so.
Slice and serve.  I use an electric knife to get really thin slices. 

*Optional*

before cooking, sprinkle on your favorite seasoning(s) - garlic powder, onion powder, crushed thyme, Rosemary, seasoned salt, montreal, lemon pepper, Cavendar's Greek Seasoning (WalMart...we use this on everything).

I mixed a few Tbs of olive oil with maybe a tsp each of thyme and rosemary crushed in a mortar and pestle, another tsp of Cavender's, and about 5 minced/crushed garlic cloves, and then slathered this on top/sides of roast.

I put some vegs in the bottom of the pan first - a few handfuls of mini carrots and some chunked up onions - to make a kind of "rack" (keeps the roast from sticking) and add a lovely fragrance. (The vegs and drippings were pretty greasy, so I did not attempt to make any kind of sauce from them.)


----------



## Okies (Dec 26, 2014)

Spicy Pretzles


1 bag of Pretzels (I like Synders, but any will do)

1/2 cup Canola Oil
1 pkt dry Ranch Dressing
1/2 tsp garlic powder (or to taste)
3 Tbsp red pepper flakes

Put pretzels in a ziptop gallon bag.  Mix the other ingredients, and pour over the pretzels.  Shake the bag every half hour (or when you think about it) for 4 hours.

Tip:  don't open the bag until time is up, or it may not zip again.  I also gently shake the bag, or just rotate a few times.  

This has been a party favorite.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 26, 2014)

1/2 cup oil is a huge amount of oil and has 1,000 calories.  Oil disperses very well - I bet you can make this with a tablespoon or two of oil.

1)  shake pretzels with 1 or 2 Tablespoons oil, until well-coated.

2)  mix dry ingredients, add to pretzels, and shake well.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 26, 2014)

Or perhaps spray with cooking spray, olive oil or butter-flavored, or even use one of those oil misters, then put on the dry ingredients and toss/stir?

Not only less caloric, but perhaps less messy?

On the other hand if you like the basic food groups of fat, salt, carbs, and spicy, then maybe the original is for you!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 26, 2014)

pjrose said:


> Or perhaps spray with cooking spray, olive oil or butter-flavored, or even use one of those oil misters, then put on the dry ingredients and toss/stir?



I think that would work as well.


----------



## Zac495 (Dec 26, 2014)

artringwald said:


> This is one of my favorites when DW is out of town. In the order displayed, put the following in a casserole dish and microwave until the cheese bubbles:
> 
> *
> 
> ...



My TUG friends have the best sense of humor!:hysterical:


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Jestjoan (Dec 28, 2014)

*Pineapple Angel Food Cake*

Ingredients
•1 can of crushed pineapple with juice (20 oz)
•1 box of angel food cake
•Optional: Whipped topping



Instructions
1.Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
2.In a large bowl, combine crushed pineapple including the juice and angel food cake. Pour into an ungreased 9x13 pan.
3.Bake 30-35 minutes or until cake springs back when lightly touched, do not over bake.
4.Top with whipped topping if desired.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 28, 2014)

Most of the recipes I am reading will turn me into a diabetic quickly... yes I am trying very hard to avoid that path.  I love my sweets and desserts, unfortunately.  Does anyone have a low carb dessert to share?  No, I don't mean sugar-free jello.


----------



## momeason (Dec 28, 2014)

Italian Chicken

Place a layer of raw boneless chicken tenders or boneless breasts in a 9 by 13 baking dish. Put a generous amount of parmesan cheese on top of the chicken. Next add a bunch of shredded mozzarella. Pour your favorite meatless pasta sauce on top. Bake uncovered for 1.5-2 hours at 350 degrees. (If you do not have a self-cleaning oven, you may want to put an aluminum tent over the dish).
Serve over spaghetti with a side salad.
Everyone will think you slaved over this but it is super easy. One of our family favorites. Some call it Chicken Sherry..lol


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 28, 2014)

sptung said:


> Most of the recipes I am reading will turn me into a diabetic quickly... yes I am trying very hard to avoid that path.  I love my sweets and desserts, unfortunately.  Does anyone have a low carb dessert to share?  No, I don't mean sugar-free jello.



You can make any cookie/quickbread/cake recipe into a diet version by:
reduce the sugar by about half; most recipes make things way too sweet. 
replace the fat with applesauce, peanut butter, avocado (or other fruit)
  The texture will be a little different but the taste will be there.   For cookies, you can replace all the fat.  For quickbreads or cakes, keep 1/4 cup of oil and replace the rest with applesauce.  The extra attraction of using applesauce or fruit is the natural sweetness means you can cut way back on the sugar as well.  
Choose what you want to use based on the recipe.   For cookies, a 50/50 combo of peanut butter and applesauce works well and the taste of peanut butter with choc chip cookies is pretty good.  You won't get a thin crisp cookie, since how much a cookie spreads depends on the fat used.  If you don't use any fat, there isn't any spreading so whatever shape the cookie is in when you put it in the oven is what you get.  
For Quickbreads or cakes, the applesauce also makes for a very moist cake; best cornbread ever, for example.   I used to be hesitant to try this, but have had such success that I take any recipe (like the Barefoot Contessa's carrot cake which is high sugar and high fat) and convert it.  You need to keep a little oil or they won't raise sufficiently.  

Sue


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 28, 2014)

sue1947 said:


> You can make any cookie/quickbread/cake recipe into a diet version by:
> reduce the sugar by about half; most recipes make things way too sweet.
> replace the fat with applesauce, peanut butter, avocado (or other fruit)
> The texture will be a little different but the taste will be there.   For cookies, you can replace all the fat.  For quickbreads or cakes, keep 1/4 cup of oil and replace the rest with applesauce.  The extra attraction of using applesauce or fruit is the natural sweetness means you can cut way back on the sugar as well.
> ...



When I bake from scratch I replace all sugar with Splenda.  So I am looking for a "scratch" recipe instead of a premix.  For fat, I sometimes replace butter with Smart Balance.  The issue with applesauce is that it is high in sugar content.


----------

